# Molly and the Bouvier des Flandres!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has known Jag since she was a baby. I always wanted to get a picture of the two of them together cause it made me laugh when they played together finally got one today He's very gentle!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! That looks like some sort of illusion! Great that Molly is looking straight in to the lens!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What an amazing looking dog! Jag too 
seriously fantastic pic of the two of them.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Haha! That looks like some sort of illusion! Great that Molly is looking straight in to the lens!


I know it looks fake somehow but it's real I kept saying the word "cookie" so she would look at me


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

How beautiful is he? It's funny how big dogs can be gentle.
I can't help pitying the person who has to pick his poo up tho.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> How beautiful is he? It's funny how big dogs can be gentle.
> I can't help pitying the person who has to pick his poo up tho.


I'm sure his poo's aren't dainty like Molly's


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What a great photo 

Love them both!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

It looks like Molly has shrunk in the wash!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> How beautiful is he? It's funny how big dogs can be gentle.
> I can't help pitying the person who has to pick his poo up tho.


They probably have to carry regular plastic bags instead of poo bags


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> It looks like Molly has shrunk in the wash!


I think she needs a smaller boyfriend


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She is so tiny compared to him. Awesome duo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is the size of his head.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She is the size of his head.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Ha! I said the same thing


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

My goodness he is a big (and very handsome) lad!

Yey! I'm all grown-up!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A guy walking in the park laughed when he saw them and said "oh I wouldn't want to see them mate" and just laughed That would be horrible I think she needs to stick with her Jake crush


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing picture renee, we had 2 of these gentle giants when I worked in the women's prison - they were PAT dogs, fleur & Charlie..... Funny enough I saw Charlie last year at a game fair. 
Little Molly looks cuter than ever with the big jag!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fab pictures, its lovely when they are comfortable with larger dogs.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is awesome! Tracey had Charlie done his time, or was he strictly out for good behaviour?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> He is awesome! Tracey had Charlie done his time, or was he strictly out for good behaviour?


Haha - he was sent to another prison, then freed


----------

